# Binding Overhang Question



## snoopy7548 (Jan 30, 2014)

Damn. Have you tried strapping in your boots and seeing how much they overhang? I assume if your bindings overhang, your boots will have way too much overhang; I'm pretty sure bindings aren't supposed to extend beyond the edges of the board. What size are your boots?


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

Bindings can and will extend over the board based on your riding style. If you have zero degree's on your binding and a narrow waist, they will be extended.Try increasing your angles, if not it looks normal to me.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

You are fine. L/XL Unions will do that on some boards..


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

snoopy7548 said:


> Damn. Have you tried strapping in your boots and seeing how much they overhang? I assume if your bindings overhang, your boots will have way too much overhang; I'm pretty sure bindings aren't supposed to extend beyond the edges of the board. What size are your boots?


Hi Snoopy,

Conventional bindings will always overhang the board. In a prefect fit, your bare foot will overhang the edges. Therefore your boots will always overhang more and the heelcup of your bindings will be outside of your boot heel. The binding's toeside will vary a bit more depending on binding design. The goal is to center your foot over the edges (_not your boot or bindings_). The amount of toe and heel binding overhang is rarely the same.

Ayrik,

Could yo post up some photos with your boots tightly laced and tightly strapped in (deck and base)?


----------



## snoopy7548 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Snoopy,
> 
> Conventional bindings will always overhang the board. In a prefect fit, your bare foot will overhang the edges. Therefore your boots will always overhang more and the heelcup of your bindings will be outside of your boot heel. The binding's toeside will vary a bit more depending on binding design. The goal is to center your foot over the edges (_not your boot or bindings_). The amount of toe and heel binding overhang is rarely the same.
> 
> ...


I stand corrected. I thought the bottom of the bindings should not overhang, but be close to the edges of the board. What concerned me was this picture:


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

You are fine. My l/XL unions also hang off of my darker series and do not cause any problems for me. If you put your board on the ground and lift one side to simulate a carve you'll see that it will be at an extreme angle that you never achieve while riding.


----------



## ayrik_c (Feb 22, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Snoopy,
> 
> Conventional bindings will always overhang the board. In a prefect fit, your bare foot will overhang the edges. Therefore your boots will always overhang more and the heelcup of your bindings will be outside of your boot heel. The binding's toeside will vary a bit more depending on binding design. The goal is to center your foot over the edges (_not your boot or bindings_). The amount of toe and heel binding overhang is rarely the same.
> 
> ...


Hi, unfortunately I can't post pics with boots strapped in. After reading snoopy's response and already being nervous about the whole situation, I decided to return the board. I've never had the binding base extend past the board surface and it made me feel uncomfortable. Thank you so much for your response!


----------



## ayrik_c (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses! I wish I would've seen them yesterday. I was probably returning the board at the same time. Thanks anyways!


----------

